# Lilo and Stitch/Lilo and Stitch: Stitch has a Glitch - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=11822[/img] 
*Title: Lilo and Stitch/Lilo and Stitch: Stitch Has a Glitch* 

*Movie:* :4stars:
*Video:* :4stars:
*Audio:* :4stars: 
*Extras:* :1star: 

*HTS Overall Score:*75


*WARNING: THE SCORES ABOVE ARE A COMBINED SCORE FROM BOTH FILMS, THE INDIVIDUAL SCORES ARE CONTAINED BELOW IN THE INDIVIDUAL SECTIONS OF THE REVIEW*

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=11823[/img]*Summary*
To finish off my Disney trifecta for the week, we round it out with “Lilo and Stitch”, the ONLY mouse house release of the last generation to be skipped by myself. After “Hercules,” I think that I sort of “gave up” on the Disney animated movies. Missing much of the joy and love that went into the Gold and Silver era films, the Bronze Age films had grown tiresome and their luster was not as bright as they once were. Fast forward a decade and some years, and I finally get around to watching it. I’m absolutely flabbergasted on WHY I never watched this film! I was bowled over by the sheer strength and power that this film generated. Had I known better, I would have put this in with the Sliver era of Disney animated films. A heart felt story of love and family, “Lilo and Stitch” weaves a fine line between serious and absolutely adorable that is remarkable to behold. A tale that rises head and shoulders above its recent brethren and solidifies its place as king of the Bronze films (and yes, I believe even on par with or above my much beloved “Emperor’s New Groove"). 

Disney has given us another 2 film pack, pairing “Lilo and Stitch” along with it’s direct to video sequel on one disc, and the remaining 2 discs of the 3 disc set being the DVD's of the feature film. While some may not like this setup for purely OCD or collecting reasons, I am a big fan of this type of combo pack because it allows options for everyone. Most serious Disney collectors don’t really like the idea of the sequels, but for parents, it’s a boon to have this economical pairing of films for maximum Disney coverage for their children. 

*Lilo and Stitch * :4.5stars:
It seems that a rather crazy scientist in a far off galactic federation has created himself a little mess - genetic experiment titled project 626 to be exact. This experiment was created for one purpose and one purpose only: to wreak havoc and destruction wherever it goes. This experiment is ordered banished, as an abomination of science and nature. Escaping his prison transport, project 626 crash lands on a remote planet named “Earth.” Sent after him is his very creator, Jumba (David Stiers) and an Earth expert named Plinkley (Kevin McDonald) on a mission to reclaim the escaped prisoner. Realizing that he’s on the run, Project 626 attaches himself to a young girl named Lilo (Daveigh Chase). Lilo and her sister Nani (Tia Carrere) are a struggling family just trying to get by. Lilo and Nani lost their parents several years back and Nani is doing everything she can to keep her fractured family together. Now, they have a new pet (who Lilo has dubbed “Stitch”) and a very sour social worker (Ving Rhames) messing up what little balance they had. Stitch does what he was programmed to do, but there is one thing overlooked by his creator - the innate desire in every being to belong somewhere. As time goes on, Lilo and Stitch create a bond that can’t be broken by simple force, a family of sorts that may not be the ideal family, but a family nonetheless.

I’m extremely critical of Disney’s later works, and rightfully so; they lost the charm that made them such a loveable household name. Here, however, they have redeemed themselves. I didn’t know what to expect when I went into the film, but I came out grinning from ear to ear. A completely sweet and adorable story, “Lilo and Stitch” is a movie that has something for just about every one of every age. Family drama and a touch of romance for the adults with some humor that adults and children alike will chuckle at, along with the classic hijinks that kids love to eat up with a spoon. Touching and heartbreaking at the same time I have to say that of the modern age Disney films, this has to be my favorite to date. 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=11824[/img]*Lilo and Stitch: Stitch Has a Glitch* :3.5stars: 
Expecting the worst with the animated sequel, I came out pleasantly surprised. “Lilo and Stitch: Stitch has a Glitch” is decidedly smaller and more kid safe, it still has a lot of heart and soul going for it. It appears that Lilo (Dakota Fanning) is preparing for a Hawaiian dance competition and Stitch has decided that he’ going to start acting like his old, destructive self. As you can guess, this kind of puts a black cloud over Lilo’s dance plans. Getting further and further annoyed with Stitch, Lilo pushes him away and tries her best to keep focused on her dancing. As a result she misses the telltale sign that something is wrong with her buddy. Dr. Jumba finds out that there’s a glitch in Stitch’s power system and struggles to find a way to reverse the problem before Stitch is permanently in his present state of being. 

“Stitch has a Glitch” is unlike most Disney DTV sequels. While I would rather skin myself alive with a dull knife than watch many of those sequels a second time, this one is actually quite engaging and still carries the sweetness and heart that the first film had in spades. A little on the more childish side, it caters more to children than the multiple ages of its predecessor it still is a great story for the kids and most adults won’t mind sitting through it either. While I usually don’t expect much of anything besides cash grabbing on the DTV sequels, I’m happy to say that this is the first Disney 2 pack that actually is a TWO pack instead of one good movie and one extra-long “special feature” as I like to designate the sequels too.




*Rating:* 

Rated PG for mild sci-fi violence


*Video* :4stars:

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=11825[/img]*Lilo and Stitch * :4stars: 
Besides some minor squabbles, “Lilo and Stitch” gives us a very solid presentation for us. Given a very film like transfer, “Lilo and Stitch” is robust with a rather unique combination of animation. Colors abound in rich pastels and a few primary colors to round out the equation. Match that with the habit of giving traditional hand drawn animated characters in the foreground along with still water colored back grounds gives us one of the more unique style templates for Disney. Black levels are satisfactorily inky and detail is great all around. The only real problems come from the “older master” syndrome where we have some ringing and haloing around the edges of things. Linear drawing is done fantastically and no jaggies are present to ruin them. 

*Lilo and Stitch: Stitch Has a Glitch * :4stars: 
“Stitch has a Glitch” is every bit as good as its theatrical predecessor. Despite the fact it has a slightly lower budget and the animation detail suffers a bit, we still are given a MORE than satisfactory presentation. Unlike many of the other DTV seuqels, this one actually stays very true to the original animation style of the first film, giving it a more seamless integration into the 2 pack. Black levels are great, detail is fantastic, given the source, and colors are bright and cheerful. Again the only real villains here is the occasional instance where our nasty friends with halos and ringing are present. Other than that, both films display a very nice transfer.




*Audio* :4stars:

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=11826[/img]
*Lilo and Stitch* :4stars: 
Rocking along with the video score, the audio gives us a great experience, as well. Laser blasts, rocket ships and the crashing and smashing of Stitch’s hijinks gives the audio track a good workout. Deep throaty LFE emanates from all corners, giving a solid low end to the film. The space ships in particular generate some serious power and throb which gave both of my 15 inch subs a solid stress test. Dialogue is smooth and clean as can be, evenly balanced with the special effects and score. Surround usage is excellent and leaves very little to be desired. The spaceship chase near the end was a sonic treat for surrounds and subs alike. Last, but not least we have the beautiful score. Lighting up all channels it is a beautiful tribal influenced score that fits very neatly into the tropic themed film.

*Lilo and Stitch: Stitch Has a Glitch* :3.5stars: 
Not as immersive or powerful as its predecessor, “Stich has a Glitch” still is quite an impressive track, given the source material. Definitely more front loaded, it utilizes the front speakers most of the time, but gives ample time to the surrounds and subs as well. It’s not going to make your subs work over time, or make you feel as if you’re right in the center with wild surround usage, but it’s very very serviceable to say the least. Dialogue is crystal clear and balanced just as well with the effects as the first film. Basically, it’s a slightly better than average TV sound for a low budget sequel. Thumbs up for the effort. 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=11827[/img]*Extras:* :1star:
As with “The Emperor’s New Groove”, the extras for "Lilo and Stitch" have really been given a back hand. Relegated to ONLY the same old special features that we’ve had for a decade is bad enough, but leaving them off the Blu-ray disc all together and just allowing whatever was “left” on the DVD disc to suffice is insult to injury. I’m disheartened, to say the least, in the way the mouse house has treated these double pack film’s special features in the past, but this is beyond lazy. The only plus side to the whole thing is that DOES leave more space to allow the transfer breathing room.









*Overall:* :4stars:

By far my favorite of the latter year Disney films, this double feature is on an instant recommend list for me. Children, adults, teens - I believe they all will find joy in the simple story of love and family that “Lilo and Stitch” have together. Mix that in with the very well done Blu-ray presentation and you have an absolute winner here. The only real problem here is the slighted special features, but that can be overlooked since even the old special features on other 2 packs were nothing, but the recycled extras from the DVD era to begin with. All in all a very enthusiastic 2 thumbs up.

*Additional Information:*

Starring: Chris Sanders, Daveigh Chase, Tia Carrerre
Directed by: Dean DeBlois, Chris Sanders : Michael LaBash, Anthony Leondis
Written by: Chris Sanders : Michael LaBash, Anthony Leondis
Aspect Ratio: 1.68:1 AVC, 1.78:1 AVC
Audio: ENGLISH: DTS-HD MA 5.1 French, Spanish, Portuguese, Russian DD 5.1, English DD 2.0
Studio: Disney/Buena Vista
Rated: PG 
Runtime: 85 minutes : 68 minutes
Blu-Ray Release Date: June 11th, 2013


*Buy Lilo and Stitch/Lilo and Stitch: Stitch Has a Glitch Blu-ray on Amazon*

*Recommendation: Buy It​*







More about Mike


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the review. We have enjoyed the Lilo and Stitch movies. Good movies by Disney. This one the kids will watch over and over again! Thanks again for the positive review.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Thanks for the review, Mike! I'm a fan of the double-features that Disney has been putting out. While the 2nd movie of most of them has been kind of a bummer, my kids don't care and they enjoy it just the same. That said, Lilo and Stich and Emperor's New Groove were two of the movies I've been waiting for to come to Blu-ray since blu-ray (and HD-DVD) came to the market. I picked up my copies and have already watched Emperor's New Groove and I am looking forward to sitting down to watch this one again.

While I somewhat disagree on "Stitch Has a Glitch" being just as good as the first one, I definitely think it is one of the best Disney Sequels (especially direct-to-video). Definitely glad to finally add this this title to my blu-ray collection, finally!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Jon Liu said:


> Thanks for the review, Mike! I'm a fan of the double-features that Disney has been putting out. While the 2nd movie of most of them has been kind of a bummer, my kids don't care and they enjoy it just the same. That said, Lilo and Stich and Emperor's New Groove were two of the movies I've been waiting for to come to Blu-ray since blu-ray (and HD-DVD) came to the market. I picked up my copies and have already watched Emperor's New Groove and I am looking forward to sitting down to watch this one again.
> 
> While I somewhat disagree on "Stitch Has a Glitch" being just as good as the first one, I definitely think it is one of the best Disney Sequels (especially direct-to-video). Definitely glad to finally add this this title to my blu-ray collection, finally!


lol, I didn't mean to infer that "Stitch has a glitch" was AS good as the first one, just that it was good enough to actually be counted as a decent film rather than a glorified extra that the other DTV sequels are relegated too out of sheer awfulness.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Will be adding this one to my collection - we watched it a bunch when my oldest was a toddler. I remember singing the opening track to him while I was changing his diaper to keep him from squirming around... :heehee:

Thanks for the review Mike! :T


----------

